# A Very Yellow Submarine



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Thought I'd take a break from serious subjects (and frankly, waiting for the paint to dry on other models), so I did this "Yellow Submarine".

I wanted this screen look:











The paint chart called out for white for the tail and upper part of the body, but it is a "yellow" submarine, not a "yellow and white" submarine. So I decided to use three different shades of yellow. The results:










and











Instead of putting it on a shelf, I decided to hang it in the window where the wind can give a 360 effect.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

iriseye said:


> Thought I'd take a break from serious subjects (and frankly, waiting for the paint to dry on other models), so I did this "Yellow Submarine".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Adorable.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Is the red stripe a decal or did you you have to paint it?


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

apls said:


> Is the red stripe a decal or did you you have to paint it?


I wish the red stripe was a decal, it would have made it a lot easier. 

(From doing a little research, there were some kits that provided the red stripe as a decal. I don't know if these were older kits or newer repops. If I remember correctly, the kits with the red stripe decal had the four cardboard Beatle figures included.)


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Since you had a paint chart, I assume this was from a kit ? Not familiar with it but it's very cool.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

apls said:


> Is the red stripe a decal or did you you have to paint it?


and 


ClearHooter said:


> Since you had a paint chart, I assume this was from a kit ? Not familiar with it but it's very cool.


For those who have been asking--

Here's the kit:










The decals:












The paint chart:










I picked the kit up at a tag sale for about 8 dollars.
Also, I did away with the crank on the front because I thought it looked just silly.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice bit of nostalgia!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nicely Done!

Lou Dalmaso (aka Aztek Dummy) recently built the Yellow Submarine and he's developing a set of paint masks for the stripe and the portholes.






Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> Nicely Done!
> 
> Lou Dalmaso (aka Aztek Dummy) recently built the Yellow Submarine and he's developing a set of paint masks for the stripe and the portholes.
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Now you tell me. 😄


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

If I'd of saw that when it came out I'd of had one. That's really very nice indeed.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Easy to find one on eBay. Nice work on this one!


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> Lou Dalmaso (aka Aztek Dummy) recently built the Yellow Submarine and he's developing a set of paint masks for the stripe and the portholes.
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I should have added that I bought a set of masks for a Vostok I was building, but I couldn't figure out the placement of one of them (masks). I e-mailed a question about placement, and got [crickets] for an answer.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

*[the name that must not be spoken]


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> *[the name that must not be spoken]


Hmmm. I wish I understood what that meant.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

....a none veiled reference to the person who was supposed to help us after the migration....

but you didnt hear it from me


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

iriseye said:


> I should have added that I bought a set of masks for a Vostok I was building, but I couldn't figure out the placement of one of them (masks). I e-mailed a question about placement, and got [crickets] for an answer.


Vostok? Not aware Aztek Dummy produced a set of Vostok paint masks. I've never had a problem communicating with him; he usually answers in a day or so.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> Vostok? Not aware Aztek Dummy produced a set of Vostok paint masks. I've never had a problem communicating with him; he usually answers in a day or so.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


They did, because I bought them. It was just one sheet, though. 

They came with no instructions (which I suppose is okay, because some kits I build have no English instructions), but I couldn't figure out the placement of one of them, and because of not getting a reply, discarded it.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

This should make a nice pair:











I'm debating whether I should light it or not.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

light it and if it doesn't have driver, put one in there.
Ship Ahoy!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

This would be the definitive double dog yellow submersible driver dare - do you dare - dare!









Aye, aye, Captain.


Find video clips by quote. GetYarn.io now.




getyarn.io


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

iriseye said:


> They did, because I bought them. It was just one sheet, though.
> 
> They came with no instructions (which I suppose is okay, because some kits I build have no English instructions), but I couldn't figure out the placement of one of them, and because of not getting a reply, discarded it.


Huh. Where'd you get them?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

iriseye said:


> They did, because I bought them. It was just one sheet, though.
> 
> They came with no instructions (which I suppose is okay, because some kits I build have no English instructions), but I couldn't figure out the placement of one of them, and because of not getting a reply, discarded it.


I think you may have confused Aztek Dummy with another vendor. Just talked to Lou (aka Aztek Dummy) and he confirmed he's never developed any real space paint masks.

Cheers!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> I think you may have confused Aztek Dummy with another vendor.
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I did, and I apologize for that. They were New Ware masks, but the term "dummy" stuck in my head. It was New Ware that I contacted and didn't get an answer. 

Didn't mean to throw any shade on Lou.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

iriseye said:


> I did, and I apologize for that. They were New Ware masks, but the term "dummy" stuck in my head. It was New Ware that I contacted and didn't get an answer.
> 
> Didn't mean to throw any shade on Lou.


No worries. I've bought numerous things from Tom (New Ware) over the years and have been very pleased. However, I bought some *1/72 Apollo 11 Saturn V kabuki masks* last year and they were totally worthless. Didn't even come close to fitting properly. Not New Ware's fault but they were crap.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

